# abb controller



## Chris Sandberg (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello F16bmathis, 
I posted the same question on pg 2or3 in controllers check out the answers it might help. The ABB VFD you have is it 480v? This is a common industrial plant voltage and mine was also, which adds some complications. Please pm me or post any info here if you keep going on this and get something to work. Ill keep checking.
A newbie/beginner
TX Chris Sandberg


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

You did not give the HP rating, but one fellow in my area said he used a 20 HP 3ph industrial motor in his conversion, so don’t go smaller, IMHO. See http://www.evalbum.com/377

Keep in mind that a standard nine inch DC motor used in most conversions is rated around 28 HP continuous.

As Chris noted, voltage may be the issue.


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Right in the manual, it says you can use 250 VDC. I'd like to try and get that a little lower, so I'll see if I can play with them some. I have 3 or 4 different models, so maybe I can get one of them to work on lower voltage.

The HP has got to be pretty low, but the manual says it can go higher than its rated value, but it was used at Coca-Cola to run an agitator motor, so maybe 3-4 hp? 

So its just something to play with until they can invent a car that does 60 mph at 10 amps!


----------

